
Why I am still a Bitcoin Maximalist - bkudria
https://theoryofself.com/why-i-am-still-a-bitcoin-maximalist-2fb98d33ed21
======
NotSammyHagar
I first read that as "I am a bitcoin marxist". Now that would be an
interesting combination.

~~~
mvindahl
"The working class should seize the GPUs."

~~~
smacktoward
Since mining is concentrated in China, one could argue they already have!

------
einarvollset
OP is missing that crypto networks are not likely to be O^2 given atomic
swaps.

